
The house always wins: Monte Carlo Simulation - neuhaus
https://towardsdatascience.com/the-house-always-wins-monte-carlo-simulation-eb82787da2a3
======
anoncoward111
Yes the house always wins on average, in the long term, especially on American
wheel Roulette.

However, a few points of clarificaton.

European wheel poker, when offered to extremely highrollers in Monaco
typically, offer "en prison", which effectively eliminates the existence of
green 0 if the play has the funds to cover a second bet.

When playing roulette, the quickest and most efficient way to play is to
simply bet everything you are willing to lose on black or red. The odds are
nearly headsup and nobody has time nor luck to play 100 hands.

If you really must sit at the table for as long as you can (perhaps for comp
eligibilityy), then use martingale betting system and avoid tables with low
max bets.

This way, if you lose 7 hands in a row and with the 8th, it looks like this:

Lose 2 Lose 4 Lose 8 Lose 16 Lose 32 Lose 64 Lose 128 Win 256

